# I'm Sorry Thread



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just wanted to make a thread where people could apologize and say sorry for something they did. Say sorry for anything that happened online or offline. 

I just want to say sorry for not trying when it comes to our friendship, you tried so hard to be my friend and I turned you away on so many occasions. Kicking myself now.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm sorry for existing. :|


----------



## kombustible (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm sorry I didn't take care of you when you were dying like you took care of me since I was a baby. I just wasn't strong enough to face it head on like I should've. That was my turn to pay you back but I was too retarded, only now years later do i get it. I miss you.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry Pooh (probably not spelled that way ) for not thinking of you when you were going through so much change & stress. I was too, but that's no excuse for being a dick.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

-I'm sorry for being an overall disappointment to you. I'm sorry that I turned out be a leech to your kindness and resources. I swear I'm trying my best to succeed and show that you didn't waste your life supporting me. I hope you know that the thing I want most in the world is just to be able to stand on my two feet, I'm just as disappointed and confused as you as to why I can't seem to manage it. I hope when you need my help one day I can be there to support you but things aren't looking great right now. 

-I'm sorry I haven't been around or talking to either of you much. Sometimes I just think I'm so messed up that you guys are really better off without me. 

-I'm sorry I didn't message any of you back, once I'm in a more stable situation I will try to reconnect. I just can't handle people right now.

-I'm sorry for what I will do in the next few months. You won't like it but it's necessary, I can't let this friendship or whatever we have go on any longer. I feel bad because I know you somehow see this as a permanent and stable relationship but it is making me so upset and miserable and has been for years. I'm really sorry that I have to hurt you this way but I can't do this anymore. It's not healthy for me and you need a real friend who doesn't dread seeing you.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sorry I wasn't able to hug and comfort you as you took your last breath. I'm sorry that I didn't turn out to be the person that you could've been proud of.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm sorry for not being sorry.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

my whole life, sorry about that . I'll try better next time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~Sorry for not spending more time with you when you were here. 
~Sorry for always rushing you off the phone every time we talk.


----------



## Hutetu (Apr 26, 2017)

- Sorry for having such a short temper.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry I'm working through my **** and sometimes unfairly aim it towards you when you do not deserve it. I really don't mean to. Thanks for your kindness and patience.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm sorry for being old and worthless to you.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm sorry I'm so aloof.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry that I just can't be sorry for doing what I did. I can only wish you better luck.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sorry I'm such a disappointment.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm sorry for how I am. But yall can't find in your hearts to understand and instead yall laugh, and make fun like it's a joke. I'm sorry. I don't like me either...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not sorry about anything i ever did or said. I have nothing to apologize to anyone about anything ever because I've never wronged anyone my entire life. I also dont really regret anything i ever said or did. 

Although, I suppose I should say I'm sorry for having been wronged myself by other people. 

Hmm, I'm sorry I trusted her and her empty promises and false hope and unfaithfullness for 2.5 years, but I'm not taking the blame for having the qualities of faithfullness which someone else was incapable of reciprocating but that's their problem.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

-I'm sorry i've been such a lazy, unmotivated loser for so long. i'm not trying very hard, i'm not sure if you see it. i give up too easily. i get frustrated too easily. i get emotional too easily. sorry.

-i'm sorry i'm here and i wasted your time.

-i'm sorry, because someone else could have this slot in life and make something out of it, but i don't. i throw away every single day.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

This is a really excellent idea and I will definitely use this thread seriously in the future.

Right now the only thing I can come up with is, girl in my class, I'm sorry that you are such an incredibly rude and unpleasant person. That's a shame.

Something I did, hm... well I'm sorry I keep leaving my phone on silent from school and missing my only friend's calls!!!!!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm sorry for not being a better man.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for b*tching and complaining when you needed my help.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

To my older sister: 

I'm sorry that I joke too much and for being a sarcastic smartass all the time. I'm also sorry that I kinda scratched your passenger side door when I drove by those long branches. Good thing your car is silver. 

Sent from the future


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

24 replies in, there is yet to be a listed Canadian posting here. :lol


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm sorry if I offended you. I didn't mean to sound like I was belittling your issues.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Dear Life,

I'm sorry for failing you. But I really just don't care anymore.

Sincerely Yours.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm sorry for not being the son you wanted me to be.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I'm sorry if I scared you and made you think that I was a rude *****.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm sorry for not giving you the love and compassion you deserve. I'm going to do better from now on. -to myself


----------



## yankeed (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm sorry for stopping contact with a friend because I moved to another state. I feel pretty bad about even though it probably isn't **** to her. The only girl I've ever liked in the way of a girlfriend. When I left the state after freshman year in high school I kept up with all my friends and **** and this girl got cancer a few months after I left. I was so sad. I think I really liked her. I kept up with her but when I went home to visit I never made it to see her in the hospital. When i was back in my new home I still kept up with her. She had to have a leg amputated because of her cancer. Which is really sad. I visited town and saw her for an afternoon and kept up with her for about a year after that. When i was a junior in high school she asked why I wasn't texting her very much any longer. I told her it was too sad for me to text her all the time because I liked her so much and it was hard with me in North Carolina and she Missouri. It wasn't too sad for me though, I was just tired of texting her all the time. And so I feel bad about that and I'm sorry to Genevieve. She was really sweet and I don't know if I would feel the same way now but when I was 15 I was crazy for her.This may have ****ed me up pretty bad because I haven't really liked another girl since. It's been like 5 years and I'm she I never enter her mind but still I'm sorry I cut off my relationship with her in a ****ty way.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

aint sorry bout nothin


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I never apologize. I'm sorry, that's just the way I am.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for not talking to you more just been so busy with everything.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for not giving you a chance.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Blue Dino said:


> 24 replies in, there is yet to be a listed Canadian posting here. :lol





Riker said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry I'm awkward and clumsy and fell backwards off your dick the last time we had sex.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't overcome my fear.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i think of this song every time i see this thread, lol.


----------



## FredCordero (May 2, 2017)

I am sorry for not being with you, Al.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> 24 replies in, there is yet to be a listed Canadian posting here. :lol


Finally got 1. :yay


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

it's too late now


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sorry I couldn't take your fear away. :crying:


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry for being a ******* idiot and offending you several times today. I never meant to offend you. I was thoughtless and stupid.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm sorry i'm so judgmental. Sorry to myself, sorry to everyone. My thoughts do what they want. :/


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Riker said:


> You seem like a nice person and we need more of those around :rub


Delayed response, but thank you. That is kind of you to say.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for being such a burden.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm not the child/person that you hoped for


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for blowing you off.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for not helping you more.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sorry I'm such a burden. I keep praying to die in my sleep so I don't wear on you anymore. -_-


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sorry I never visit you all over there, but you know I'm not the type to stop in and say hello.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sorry I didn't kiss you............................................. :crying:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm not more supportive


----------



## 1ShyKid (May 16, 2017)

I'm sorry I'm a disappointment and I'm sorry I pushed you away.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm sorry i tried out these new doritos flavour. chipotle cream flavour is awful


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm sorry I'm not the man you needed me to be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for not responding to your last message and disappearing. I hated when people did that to me and never thought I would be that person. After dealing with two losses within a few months I was very depressed at the time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry I haven't cleaned the place thoroughly


----------



## softly (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm sorry for being such a liability.

I'm sorry for always running away when things got hard and when you needed me most.

I'm sorry for sucking at everything that has to do with friendships/relationships/commitments.

Sorry for just sucking at everything in general lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for being a burden......again.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm sorry for everything
Oh, everything I've done
From the second that I was born it seems I had a loaded gun
And then I shot, shot, shot a hole through everything I loved
Oh, I shot, shot, shot a hole through every single thing that I loved

//I'm not just posting song lyrics. This is also how I feel.


----------



## Richard The Manipulated (May 22, 2017)

I'm sorry for being sorry mostly. I need solutions and action. I spend too much time mired in self-pity.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for not calling you more...especially on your birthday. I shouldn't let this anxiety stop me....so sorry.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm sorry for not answering the phone.

I was scared. And surprised. I didn't think that you'd actually call. I appreciate it, but you should forget about me. I don't want you to see me like this. I'm not who you think I am. I'm not what you think I am.

I'm also sorry for being too cowardly to actually tell you any of that.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm sorry for making more mistakes than not & not having proper judgement.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I am sorry for approaching you and chatting with you each time we run into each other. I can tell that you feel annoyed, bothered and even creep out. You already have a big enough of a social life and vast network of close friends and likely a significant other to have to bother with me, an estranged friend, now pretty much a weird stranger.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm not the boy you hoped for


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm sorry for not having an income and making you stressed out when you shouldnt be. I'm supposed to take care of this family and i am doing the opposite of that. I cant be the normal daughter you deserve and it kills me every single day


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I'm sorry for not being a better son or brother.

I'm sorry for being a burden that waits for the earth to move him.

I'm sorry for not standing by my convictions.

I'm sorry for not being all I can be.

I'm sorry for making a big fuss about open-source specs and their implementations. It just... really nags me when a menu is poorly designed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for being a burden. Sorry I take up so much of your time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry...I should of been someone by now.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm sorry.....

i suck at having conversations.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sorry for being too easily wound up and emotional. Sorry for not persevering enough and facing my fears as of late.

Sorry mom. 



Crisigv said:


> I'm sorry I can't overcome my fear.


Me too, friend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for having to rely on you for transportation daily.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I am sorry I don't feel good enough.


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm sorry I can't be normal like you wanted me to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm so ashamed of myself that I don't want you and anyone else to see me or be seen with me


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm sorry that i didnt speak to you much at the party and acted like i wasnt interest. if i could do it all over again i would in a heartbeat. i'm kicking myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry for the pressure I've put on you by losing my job


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm sorry that idk how to help you, bro


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Im sorry you guys are a failure .


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm sorry i'm such an idiot and couldn't think of what change to give you until you told me. You were so nice.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm sorry I'm so irresponsible...


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry for being so boring and unapproachable. You are one of my favorite people to be around, I actually look up to you. I just can't express it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry my facial expressions aren't to your satisfaction


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm sorry I can't let go


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry I didn't stay longer.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry to myself, for wasting all that time agonizing over trivialities.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sorry I'm not what you expected or hoped for. I'm sorry I'm not normal, that I'm a failure, a burden, and that you'll always be worrying about me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

TryingMara said:


> I'm sorry I'm not what you expected or hoped for. I'm sorry I'm not normal, that I'm a failure, a burden, and that you'll always be worrying about me.


And I'm sorry you feel that way Mara - I'm sure whoever it is you're talking about loves you, no matter how much of a "failure" you think you are.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sorry I did steroids & messed up my hormonal balance


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am sorry that I can't bring myself to say "Hi" to you on Skype right now, even though you are online.

It is not you, its just my anxiety.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry I've screwed us on this months rent


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am sorry for being an idiot and lashing out at you like that just now. I don't know what came over me. Seriously. This is genuine. I am truly sorry.


----------



## 8th50fire (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm sorry I didn't make better choices in my life.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't live to your standards nor do I care to


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

Sorry I left that night. Sorry I made it so hard to get a hold of me again. Sorry I'm so difficult in general.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry I didn't spend more time with you.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm sorry for effectively taking that thread out into the backyard and putting a bullet in its head. 

May it rest in peace.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm sorry I acted like an ***. I meant no harm. It was the anxiety making me act weird.

I actually emailed that to someone. I never got a response, though.


----------



## Farmer Girl (Jun 25, 2017)

Sorry I don't feel anything till the next day... and then it's always too late to "be" with you


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm sorry to hurt you but I felt very bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry you don't like my advice/suggestions


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for a lot of things, but, the key is, and the thing that i do to make it so i don't become pestered with pitiful thoughts, is i admit when i was wrong, i try my best to apologize, and then i leave whatever it was in the past and move on to be a better person who hopefully won't make the same mistakes again.


----------



## wojiaoaidan (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm sorry for ignoring your advice and being rude to you. I know you're right but I want to ignore it for as long as possible.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sorry I hurt your feelings. I didn't realize that you would take it so personally.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I am sorry that I haven't had energy for the last 3 days. I will try to recover and take you out before you leave to Florida. I love you so much.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm sorry I haven't contacted you, any of you, in so long. I'm a ****ing coward.


----------



## Fake Plastic Guy (Aug 11, 2017)

Sorry for be so ugly


----------



## lilyvinn (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm sorry for not being enough for you.

I'm sorry for making you feel uneasy.


----------



## TangentialPoint (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm sorry you were caught in a fight between grown-ups. I haven't seen you in such a long time now, you must think I don't care about you although you were always the one I most cared for. I'm sorry we've grown apart and that I'm such an awful older sister. I'm sorry I'm not stronger, wiser and less selfish, and I'm sorry for still now having the solution.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry that I didn't see you when I had the chance.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry that I ghosted you and ignored your messages for almost an entire year. It's a ****ty thing to do and there's no excuse for it. I promise that when I do contact you again I won't make it about me.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry for never being sorry 
I own my actions .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for not spending more time with you, I was lost forgive me.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm sorry that I'm a flawed human being. At least I'm aware of it. It doesn't seem like you are, though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm sorry i am still lousy at socializing and connecting.


----------



## brian97 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm sorry i dont answer the phone when you call. I want to talk to you but im scared and anxious.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm sorry self your not getting off my *** and taking action for my 'early-mid' life crisis sooner :frown2:.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Im sorry. Im not sure what I am sorry for but I just am.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry I ever came into your life. You were better off before.


----------



## Sassandclass (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm sorry to myself for allowing others to walk
over me. I'm sorry that I didn't respect myself and my feelings enough to say no. To stand up for me. Like a best friend would. Like a true companion would. 
I'm sorry for that. If anyone should be a best friend, it should be first and foremost a best friend to ourselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry I wasn't good enough for you. I'll buy a better display case next time.


----------



## Clsd619 (Sep 5, 2017)

I wanna say sorry to myself,family,friends and strangers who i hurted physical and emotional throughout my life so far. I know i used to be an a$****e and a d*******g. I was afraid of my own emotions and thinking and i thought that by me hurting other people mentally and physically i could make myself feel better, or feel completed. I thought drugs was gonna help me fight everything deep inside and it only made things worse. 

I'm sorry


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm sorry my emotions and anxiety ruined our friendship. You were special to me and in my panic, I pushed you away. You deserved better. I'm so sorry.


----------



## stealthestars (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm sorry I don't try hard enough, I'm sorry for giving up too easily and sometimes caring way too much then too little. I'm sorry for not understanding.


----------



## Rebuilding phase (Sep 5, 2017)

Myself
- I am sorry for not being compassionate towards myself. If anyone needed love this whole time, it was me. I wish I could give myself a hug and tell myself that it's all gonna be ok. It's ok not being the best sometimes, doesn't mean you don't try. I will give myself more chances to fail even though everything has felt like a failure till now. Things should never have gotten to this stage. There is no going back, no matter how hard I've tried. 

Younger brother
- You have always been there for me, through it all. Moving to Canada was one of the hardest things we've ever gone through. You lent a listening ear through my troubled high school days, throughout my troubled childhood. I have always treated you like a punching bag, someone to release all my frustrations upon. No one deserves that. Ever. Now that you've started uni, you won't answer my texts. I wish I had made sense of my emotions earlier and treated you like my little bro instead of a stranger. I love you so much bro, I hope you have a great first year. I know you will achieve great things. You were always the slightly better man. All you wanted to do was chill this summer. I was stupid, ignoring my issues and you. I wish I could send you some love. 

Parents
- I'm sorry for never being the son you wanted me to be. I've never felt like this has been my life to live. I'm sorry for not taking a control of my life earlier. If only you knew how scared I've been the last 5 years of my life. I wanted nothing more than to show you how much I love you both. I know that moving to Canada was the most painful thing you've ever done. I just wish you had been there during those times when you were both out getting your masters degree. The house felt so lonely and dark without you. I was always worried about losing the both of you every night when you were both out. I'm sorry for wishing you could have been better parents and comparing you to other parents especially after all you've done. My heart cries. I want nothing more than to call you and tell you I love you for all your flaws. I'm sorry my insecurity dismissed the both of you. I will work hard this year and make use of this time to secure my future and take care of you when the time comes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm not what I could be


----------



## PoroQueen (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm sorry I'm a disappointment of a daughter. 

I'm sorry I'm so boring and never want to go hang out with your other friends. I'm sorry I'm not a very good friend myself. I did try. I guess I'm not surprised you never contact me first anymore.

I'm sorry I get so jealous of your other friends so easily. I just have no self-esteem and I constantly fear I'm being replaced as usual. I'm sorry I'm too shy to voice chat when we play games. I'm sure its more fun playing with your other friends who actually do that.

I'm sorry my voice is the way it is. Sorry you felt like you had to snicker every time I got the courage to volunteer to answer the teacher.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm sorry i don't have the guts to kill myself.


----------



## QueenEtna (Aug 15, 2017)

Ex Friend 1 (2 months ago): Sorry I unfriended you for liking the Mercy x Genji ship and don't like Pharmercy or Zarya x Mei. We were getting along so well and it was fun talking to you, but I will not be friends with someone who ships hetero pairings no matter what game/show.

Friend 2 (4 years ago): Sorry I got mad and said all those things to you. I know you were depressed but so am I and saying you don't care about what I've been through and about my suggestions to try get you feeling better over something as a relationship breakup, made me very angry. Also sorry for not speaking to you ever again even though you tried contacting me a few times over the years.

Ex GF number 3 (6 years ago): Sorry for being really possessive over you and made you break up all of your male friendships because I couldn't trust a bi girl.

Ex GF Last year: Sorry for lying about me actually being in love with you. You kept asking me out and every time I turned you down you got really sad. I felt sorry for you and I know that's bad :\


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’m sorry my fashion faux pas’ aren’t my top priority


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sorry I replied to that message, I should have left well enough alone. Now I've started the whole cycle over again.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm sorry your parent's were related.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry that I'm a pathetic excuse of an existence.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm sorry I took this job.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

1. I'm sorry that I didn't try hard enough to be friends. I should have and I hope that you're OK.

2. I'm sorry that I tried too hard and was looking for something that probably wasn't ever going to be there.


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress (Aug 17, 2017)

What a useful thread.

I would like to say sorry to the small number of people who have sent me private messages, because I have not written any replies for quite some time now. I would like to eventually reply to this small number of people, and I will endeavour to get around to doing so, at some point. I would not want anybody to feel snubbed or neglected.

I'm not very good at making friends--or perhaps I should say that I'm not very good at maintaining friendships. I am carrying around a lot of emotional baggage when it comes to friendships, but I suppose that many of us SAS forum members are (so in that respect, what I'm saying here is probably not anything out of the ordinary.)

Sorry!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm sorry I ate a whole carton of ice cream in the last two days. Before that I hadn't eaten junk food in at least a month or two.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Oceanid Anchoress said:


> What a useful thread.
> 
> I would like to say sorry to the small number of people who have sent me private messages, because I have not written any replies for quite some time now. I would like to eventually reply to this small number of people, and I will endeavour to get around to doing so, at some point. I would not want anybody to feel snubbed or neglected.
> 
> ...


I want to tell a few members here the same thing more or less, sorry I've made them wait for so long & I'll reply to them soon. I was in a bad place mentally and didn't really have the energy to socialize, but I don't want to appear as though I don't wish to talk to them anymore. Quite the opposite--you're all awesome and I appreciate your PMs more than you know  Thanks so much for your patience and checking up on me.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> I want to tell a few members here the same thing more or less, sorry I've made them wait for so long & I'll reply to them soon. I was in a bad place mentally and didn't really have the energy to socialize, but I don't want to appear as though I don't wish to talk to them anymore. Quite the opposite--you're all awesome and I appreciate your PMs more than you know  Thanks so much for your patience and checking up on me.


Anyone worth replying to will know this already.


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm sorry for being a negative influence.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

la internet


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’m sorry I dress so terribly


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

I'm sorry that I was too negative and depressed and not in touch with reality..


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Genuinely sorry for anyone who gets on the phone with me without having spoken to me before.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm sorry I became the thing I hate. I hope you know it wasn't your fault in the slightest.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm sorry i am lousy at my job.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Genuinely sorry for anyone who gets on the phone with me without having spoken to me before.


They would be the luckiest people in the world. I can only dream of deserving this honor.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry that I'm so stupid.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Sorry that I'm so stupid.


Aww! You are not stupid.


----------



## Sassandclass (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm sorry I was "too loving" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

Sorry for being an unhappy child.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry to anyone I've ever hurt, annoyed, irritated, or have upset. I'm human we all make mistakes.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorry being too consverative/reluctant to achieve my goals & for not doing whatever it took to better myself as a person.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm sorry you're always grumpy and won't listen to any advice on how to make yourself feel better.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry if I was a reason for you crying.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I am sorry that once again I did not walk by you without ignoring you and avoided eye contact like you wish I would. I will try harder next time if I run into you again.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm sorry I'm jealous and swore at you and acted so strange. I'm sorry you've given me so many chances and have failed each time. I'm trying to improve and work on it but it's so hard and challenging for me. I'm sorry for putting so much burden on you. Maybe we should cut ties for a while, no texting, no calling, no meeting up, just nothing for a while. I am sorry. It's sad our friendship since middle school has come to this. I pray you can forgive me.


----------



## Ladystardust (Aug 25, 2004)

I am sorry l am just human


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm sorry for not doing anything to rectify any of the bad situations in my life, especially in the last seven years of my life


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm sorry that this is about to go down and some people might get caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for not doing more for you.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Even with all the fun, deep inside my soul, it still hurts. Though, it's all on me. I'm sorry for being myself, I wish I was someone else.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm sorry for not waking up to reality sooner. We have a lot of work to do, but we'll be fine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for having you stress so much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

To anyone I may have hurt in the past I'm sorry. :squeeze


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm sorry that the way I am may have bother you, I didn't mean to.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sorry that I am useless.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm sorry i am* still *bad at socializing.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm sorry that I'm such a nuisance to be around.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry for my behavior from 1996-2000.


----------



## InaAya (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm sorry for accidentally hurting anyone online and offline in the past >< I'm also sorry for accidentally misinterpreting anyone's words or actions in the past.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm sorry and apologize to all the people I have hurt, since I was born or before :b.
Sorry


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Sorry for existing


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

You told me something only one other person know about you and I have the decency to joke about it. It was dumb, and I am sorry I hurt you. There is few things worse in this world than hearing you cry. The sound of your cry has cut into my ear and is trapped in my stomach and my head. It's reflected on the inside of my body and reminds me of what I said to you. I am looking at pictures on Google saying "Your heart is safe with me", and I do get a little bit sad knowing I can't post these images knowing it will be absolutely true.

You might feel this is over the top, as you already forgave me but I want to be absolutely clear I don't believe what I said for a second.

In your words yesterday "you gave me your heart", and I wanna let you know that I have had trouble finding a jar that could store your heart because of it's sheer size or one that has glass walls gentle and nice enough for your hearts desires and needs, so I ended up with this king size bed instead.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm sorry for saying horrible things about you, but it's because I care about you and you frustrate me so much. If I didn't give a ****, you wouldn't create such emotion in me after all these years still. I know you have issues and it's not all your fault, and ultimately your dad has a lot to answer for, but I just want you to be nice to me, because that's all I've ever done with you.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Drugs and sex turned us into gods. Time and Christ both crucified us.​ 
Now here we are with a chip in our heart, and a bottle by our side.​ 
I wonder if We'll wake again before the future tide.

'Cause the only thing that keeps us moving is our sinful pride.
​


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sorry I'm so annoying.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm sorry I'm sooooo so unapproachable and so extremely avoidant. Giving off this Ted Bundy/Ed gein type vibe to where you don't know any of what I'm thinking and if there's dead bodies in anyone's basement, it's probably mine. It's really scary and unsettling and I'm sorry you (all) have to be subject to that.

I'm sorry I keep yelling at you even though it's unfair to pry into my private life and to ask about my sexual relationships which have nothing to do with you.

I'm sorry I'm a sad excuse for a human bean. I mean really, I'm not at the far end of the bell curve but I'm definitely not on the normal range either. And most people will never know how I'm feeling and I'm sorry for that.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm sorry. "_My shame is true"_.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

coeur_brise said:


> I'm sorry I'm a sad excuse for a human bean.


Not true. You're the best human bean.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry I'm not normal.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm sorry for putting all my insecurities first.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Sorry I'm not normal.


There's nothing wrong with being different. :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

8888 said:


> There's nothing wrong with being different. :smile2:


:squeeze


----------



## myProblems (Dec 26, 2017)

I am sorry for treating my brother like **** sometimes when I was little, when he didn't do anything wrong to me, and the only cause of this was my own selfishness and jealousy.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm sorry that I'm not strong enough


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

cubsfandave said:


> I'm sorry that I'm not strong enough


For what, man? You got this.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Paul said:


> coeur_brise said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry I'm a sad excuse for a human bean.
> ...


It's not a human but it is a bean. I like it. Tank u. It's the best bean post ever. Takes one to know one?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm so messed up. You deserve better.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Did some in here say bean?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> I'm sorry I'm so messed up. You deserve better.


Better than who? I'm sure you are the best for someone and that you couldn't be replaced by another person. 
Happy new year. 



funnynihilist said:


> Did some in here say bean?


There is no bean, I ate it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for not helping you more.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for taking advantage of you. I really wish i could apologize but you blocked me from everything. I hope you don't hate me, i really did like you. I just didn't want things to end and i thought if i pushed you out of your comfort zone i could change you, i was wrong and that was selfish, but i will definitely admit i am not a perfect person. I hope to see you again at school when spring semester starts so i can tell you all this irl.
-I'm also sorry for lots of other sh1t but i try not to focus on it or i will drive myself crazy. The past is the past and the best i can do is learn from my mistakes right?


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm sorry I hurt you...thank you for forgiving me. It means the world to me....Definitely one of a kind


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for upsetting you. My words came out wrong.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm so worthless and boring. It must be unbearable to be around me.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm sorry for everything.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for being selfish......I'm working on it.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Sorry I'm not sorry.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry I’m a failure


----------



## Dimples08 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm sorry that I'm always correcting the things you say. I just have always naturally corrected the way you say speak. I know you get mad and your getting fed up. I'm trying to stop but every time I seriously try I correct 1 of your words but honestly it's just natural and I don't realize it until after it comes out of my mouth. I'm also sorry that I say the wrong things at the wrong time. I try to be quiet around you but in the inside I'm dying of things to say. And you think I'm just "mad" but in reality whatever I say you usually take it the wrong way. But you have a reason as I tend to be sarcastic and I'm sure I embarrass you around others.
I promise I'm trying to change but its hard. Please forgive me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry I'm not independent by now.


----------



## still not sure (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm sorry for being such a weirdo.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for bothering you so much.


----------



## Beastiful Epiphany (Feb 9, 2018)

Sorry for being an idiot. :-/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for not helping out more.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I really am losing it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for disappointing you.....again.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm sorry for bothering you with my existence.


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm sorry for not being the friend you needed me to be.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for singing songs using the word 'meow' in place of the harmony all the time. It's a problem I'm working on.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm sorry to myself and the rest of the LGBTQ community for staying in contact with my homophobic friends too long, it's just hard to give up the few friends I actually have.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry I'm me


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sorry I keep pissing you off.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Wish I could help y'all out.

Sorry for not being more assertive, sorry for leaving you hanging, sorry if you got hurt by me being a coward, sorry for not getting to know you, sorry for trying to be someone I wasn't, sorry for being weird, sorry for snapping at you that one time.

Here's a song hope it helps y'all.


----------



## Lily1373 (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm sorry for falling in love with you...


----------



## Lily1373 (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm sorry for never being there when you need me...


----------



## Lily1373 (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm sorry for not talking to you, or anyone for that matter...


----------



## Lily1373 (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm sorry for being intriuged by you... yet becoming scared when making eye contact...


----------



## MariahBerry (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm sorry for ruining two people's friendship with each other.

And I'm sorry for not being outgoing, not always joining in and for being cautious and paranoid about everything


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for not finding time to talk to you.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm sorry for not being sorry when I hurt you.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm sorry for being such a huge disappointment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for not doing more for you. Need to remember its not about me.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm sorry Mikey
I'm sorry I didn't save you
I'm sorry I'm so cold
You are the best I ever met I think
I wish I talked more about that

My world never been so quiet as it was around you


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm sorry for not speaking

I'm sorry


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm sorry for not farting more, seeing as how my gasses are roiling around in my belly looking for an escape outlet at most times of the day.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Mabel Pines said:


> I'm sorry for not farting more, seeing as how my gasses are roiling around in my belly looking for an escape outlet at most times of the day.


Do you have brothers?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Rebootplease said:


> Do you have brothers?


Nope.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm sorry for what you're father has done to you and your mother. I now know the damage he's caused you. I now know what he is.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm sorry for getting myself all hot-n-bothered over nothing, lol.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm sorry for not being your friend for life. It was always my intention. But I can't do it


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm sorry sister I can't help you more right now

I'm sorry brother we don't talk so good now

I'm sorry brother I'm so awkward now


You've inspired me. I feel I have three pieces of you inside of me.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sorry for existing.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sorry I can't be helpful, even just emotionally. You think it'd be the least thing I could do in my life, but no, I can't even do that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for not helping you the other night.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to everyone I hurt in my kid/teen years. I was so insecure and sad that I tried to tear others down and make them feel bad in hopes of making myself feel better. It was immature and although it was 10+ years ago I still feel guilty about it.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I am sorry I ever approached you and talked to you helped you that one fateful day. Put up with having to socially interacting with me for more than a year afterwards. I should have just kept that as a one-off encounter between a stranger in distress and a random helpful stranger. About 20 hours of the timeline of your life will be forever tainted, tarnished, wasted on me. For someone of your social profile social caliber, it is a crime of someone of my low social caliber to take up that much of you. These are times you will never ever get back. Forever spent and wasted on someone like me. I am sorry. But a sorry will do absolutely nothing to fix this. Make up for this.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm sorry my social skills still suck.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm sorry if I have ever said or done anything that had hurt you and I was too arrogant to pick up on it. I'm sorry that I gave the impression of seeming like I show dislike when really I am hurt. While at it since I'm sure you know, I'm sorry for having a past that has shown things that I cannot give any excuses over. I know that I'll never gain trust because of it. I don't hold anything against you and will always have a respect for you because you helped me in so many ways. Some things I don't think we'll ever fully see eye-to-eye on and I'm sorry it's been that big of a distance. Maybe one day I'll truly understand, but right now I can't. Thank you for being in my life.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sorry in case I'm wrong, but I don't really trust you guys, and I need to learn to trust my intuition instead.

(In case you are legit, neither of you is missing out on anything but annoyance and disappointment, anyway.)


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry I am giving up on you. Not just you though. I want to be alone enough for it to go away.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sorry for being so avoidant that I never let ANY people get close to me. I really am.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I am sorry.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm sorry if I don't respond or talk as much as I used to. I don't mean anything by it, I'm not sure what you're going through and I'm not as good as coming up with random things to talk about like back then. I just hope you understand that I still want to talk, more than anything, I just wait for you to start the conversation so I know you want to talk and I'm not being pushy or intrusive. Normally I'm really good at reading people but it's different with you, I still don't feel like I know you all that well and that's also why I ask so many questions.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm sorry I've put you through so much hell, but didn't need to care about me. You could have just left me there the first time. I would have appreciated that.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Im really sorry.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm sorry for wanting to leave you


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

im sorry im so awful


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Decided to log on to this crazy place after being away for over a month. I guess more so to apologize to the 3-5 people who initiated messaging me and bailed out on. I think that it was 2-4 on this site. Then, two elsewhere. I rarely complain and only choose to further detach myself. But yeah, things have been rough as of lately.


----------



## Kaleido (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm sorry I wasn't really there for you when we were younger. I was selfish and didn't want to listen to other people's struggles because I was dealing with my own so I tried to downplay yours or brush them off as not as bad as how you really felt and that was a horrible mistake. I'm sorry if I contributed to the front you put up and how you deal with people. You got a low in life with me when you needed a high. I wasn't there for you like a friend should've been, I didn't know how to handle it all and I shouldn't have ended things the way I did either. I'm so, so sorry. I should've stepped up for you, even if it was just a bit.

I hope you find someone that'll love you for all your quirks, all your flaws and all your heart. You're so smart and so kind behind that front that you deserve so much more than what life's thrown at you. I hope you one day find somewhere and someone that you can finally call home and I hope that one day you'll be more than just okay with your life. You're worth so much more than what the world gives you credit for, I hope you see that. :heart


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm sorry!

You can say sorry too and we can move on from this! It makes no sense for it all to completely end!


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm sorry that I act like such a spoiled brat sometimes. You don't deserve anything but appreciation and love, and I'm sorry that I let my anger out on you. You've been there my whole life and continue to be and I'm so thankful that I have you in my life. I'm just grown up now and I have different interests but that love for you will never go away. If I push you away it never means I stopped loving you. I just want my space and freedom sometimes as a young adult, but I'll always love you regardless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Life is so short I'm sorry for not spending more time with you.


----------



## Superfrank (Jul 18, 2018)

Just Sorry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sorry our friendship was so short-lived.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm sorry if I've hurt anyone on here. I'm always learning to be better.


----------



## fantaspaceunicornz (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm sorry that after three years of working the same job, I made no long term friendships.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm sorry for not being good enough


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for not trying to talk to you more.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry that I did not give time to see you. I didn't think you were there during the past few months. I don't know when I will see you again.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tea111red said:


> i think of this song every time i see this thread, lol.


&#129315; Now this video needs: Kiki, do you love me? Are you riding?...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:um why is that video plastered all over....

....it's starting to get weird.

I think I originally posted I'm Sorry by Brenda Lee.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tea111red said:


> :um why is that video plastered all over....
> 
> ....it's starting to get weird.
> 
> I think I originally posted I'm Sorry by Brenda Lee.


Seriously?! WTF?! Are you in Google Chrome right now? I'm in chrome and Evolution of Dance has replaced almost every video posted, including the ones I've posted, but if I go into Internet Explorer, I see the intended videos. So yes, in explorer, I can see you posted the Brenda Lee song. Wow. I thought my phone had a virus. This is freakin' crazy. :afr


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm sorry for being me, but everyone else was taken.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm sorry for leaving you in Japan and then you died from that urinary crystal disease 3 years later. I should have known they wouldn't have taken care of you properly. Didn't keep you on the special diet.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm sorry I get paranoid and overthink


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

CharmedOne said:


> Seriously?! WTF?! Are you in Google Chrome right now? I'm in chrome and Evolution of Dance has replaced almost every video posted, including the ones I've posted, but if I go into Internet Explorer, I see the intended videos. So yes, in explorer, I can see you posted the Brenda Lee song. Wow. I thought my phone had a virus. This is freakin' crazy. :afr


Hmm...I guess the right video is being shown now. Weird..


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm sorry that we're way too similar


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm sorry so many people are fvckwads. (Not directed at anyone here.)


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm sorry for disappointing everyone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry my anxiety gets the best of me sometimes. Still should try to talk to you more.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sorry that all I know how to do is say "sorry". And I don't know how to fix things.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm sorry for, well pretty much everything. My behaviour was disgusting and it will always be a huge regret. I never meant the things I said they were far from true but I'm an idiot. That's all I got lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry I've not become what my potential suggests is possible


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm sorry for being sorry, for sorry is his namo. :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for doing something wrong :stu


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to everyone for being a complete useless piece of sh**.


----------



## mrunorthodox1 (Nov 8, 2018)

im sorry for all the people i pushed away and offended because of my social anxiety


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry for being a little too sarcastic and joking too much. Really need to watch my words.


----------



## nlhalloween (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm sorry for losing my temper.


----------



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

To my best friend Joe, I will never stop thinking about what happened last summer, and even though we officially did make amends about it and worked things out, I still feel the guilt and shame deep inside of how I acted, you could have ended our friendship right there but you have a good heart and you've been a great friend to me. 

I'm always going to be sorry for my actions, I take full responsibility for taking my insecurities and jealousies out on you and you repeatedly apologised and have felt guilty and I regret that you ever had to feel that way, I'm sorry for my actions that day, I said things to you I deeply regret and know are not things I would say to someone I Love. you are like a brother to me, no you are my brother. 

PS. I'm sorry for the cut lip I gave you, but I'm not sorry I saved you from someone who hurt you even worse later.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

It was a ok friendship but after about 3 years of knowing you I'm not into this friendship. I'm not feeling it. Never could. I knew of you during high school but I never talked with you then. Even now after 5 years later after school. Its been 2 months since you last message me. I do not.....miss you. If anything I hope this friendship will fade away. I'm sorry for taking our friendship for granted. I hope you will find a better friend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for not making time for you...its complicated.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m sorry you’re a stubborn *******.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

This thread reminds me of that akon song when he got in trouble for dancing with an underage girl at a strip club while married and he kept apologizing for everything.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I’m sorry for pretty much going back to some old ways which I want(ed) to leave behind and instead pretty much lashed it out on you (referring to a few individuals with this.) I’m a dimwitted hot mess, to put it mildly.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm sorry for that one time I pretended to do the crane from the karate kid and then kicked you in the face


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm sorry that I brought a daisy instead of a rose.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m sorry I’m cooler than you


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I’m sorry. I’m only human (as far as to my knowledge even though it almost never seems it.)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm sorry I'm sorry at all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry my selfishness prevented me for making more time for you.....working on it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sorry that you won't be able to eat the dark chocolate cake I just put in the oven. :crying:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm sorry we fought. I'm sorry for some of the things I said. I did not truly know how your father and childhood affected you. Now I know but have no opportunity to talk to you about what I've learned, and it makes me feel ill all the time because all I want to do is talk and fix this.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm sorry that you won't be able to eat the dark chocolate cake I just put in the oven. :crying:


I'm very sorry for myself that I won't be able to eat it.  I'm also sorry for your cake that it will never feel the chomping of my tender lips. :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

kesker said:


> I'm very sorry for myself that I won't be able to eat it.  I'm also sorry for your cake that it will never feel the chomping of my tender lips. :grin2:


It's tragic.


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

im sorry for thinking mean thoughts about my parents


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm sorry for being so aloof and reclusive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for not calling you.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm sorry for ghosting you for so long 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm sorry that I insulted you. I honestly didn't mean anything I said. I'm just actually an idiot. (Not related to the post below lol)


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm sorry that you need to be juvenile enough to make fun of someone 'vulnerable' in order to have a few seconds to make yourself feel better. At least the crickets are your audience for such a classic comedy.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry, not sorry


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry and regret everything that I can not change. But I can promise I'll be a better person.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry I was not able to have more courage. Anxiety kills courage


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

To the people that know me,



I am sorry for not being online. A part of me want to be left alone due to me being an introvert {and personal reasons} while the other half of me wish to have friends. I realize I'm being selfish. Lets face it: nobody have to give anyone attention. And yet some do. These are the people that truly care. The ones that message me saying "I haven't heard from you in awhile" "I hope you are ok." Surely God doesn't have to give me anyone to show me a small ounce of love. Both platonic and romantic love. Being a former friend of two people who took me for granted I know what it feel like to be left out in the cold when friends happen to move on. I wish not to do this to other people and yet I am finding out that I am no different than what my two best friends have done to me. If anything I wanted to be that person who is friends with good lonely people. "I'll be your best friend" vibe. Surely this is me. 

Thank You to those that show me a sense of love and thoughtfulness. It really mean a lot. It tells a lot.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I wanted to say sorry to some people from here, but turns out I was right about them all along so I just feel disgusted I ever felt that way. I guess being too nice and having a low ''self esteem'' and being gaslighted about what I feel does the trick. I guess it's me who takes the internet people too seriously why it's the opposite for them.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for being a little selfish.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sorry for being stupid and annoying. I really am, I'm very very sorry.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ckg2011 said:


> I'm sorry for being stupid and annoying. I really am, I'm very very sorry.


Who are you apologizing too ? And why ?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

blue2 said:


> Who are you apologizing too ? And why ?


 Someone that means a lot to me and I would give anything to have back in my life.

I'm apologizing because I am stupid and I shouldn't have been so stupid. I don't know if I will ever have this person in my life again. I am very very sad, depressed and I just want to talk to this person and tell them how truly sorry I am. :cry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ok the first thing to do is stop being sorry.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sorry I'm a big meanie : /


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry I didn't reach out more :squeeze


----------

